# Top Gear GTR



## Peacehavenboy (Jan 14, 2011)

This Sunday night guys!!

http://youtu.be/OLx1dmeZs9s


----------



## TREG (May 20, 2004)

Got the Sky box ready to go


----------



## Peacehavenboy (Jan 14, 2011)

Nice one mate...I'll be sat in with a nice big cuppa tea watching that bad boy live! Can't wait!!


----------



## SamboGrove (Jun 27, 2010)

My god what are they doing?! Think of the horrendously soft paintwork!!


----------



## Peacehavenboy (Jan 14, 2011)

They are cattle ranching I believe....that car will be FU (KED!


----------



## Saifskyline (May 19, 2013)

Hot cow sex at 0:13 LOL!!

The Korean Top Gear is much more interesting lol


----------



## Chronos (Dec 2, 2013)

Bring it on, hope it's good


----------



## shaunyboy (Oct 22, 2014)

I know everyone says its wrecked but shows just how robust they are! Awesome!


----------



## Chronos (Dec 2, 2013)

few teaser snapshots of TopGear R35 Godzilla, before tomorrows episode


----------



## bobbie (Jan 3, 2013)

It will need a re-spray after that! cant wait to see it.

Bobby


----------



## Peacehavenboy (Jan 14, 2011)

It's nearly that time fellas... ***55357;


----------



## GuiltySpark343 (Nov 26, 2014)

Wow. GTR got its ass handed to it by a heavy Bentley and a rear wheel drive BMW.

Didn't see that coming. Looking forward to the excuses.


----------



## IP Support (Jan 31, 2011)

Beaten in a drag race by a million tonne Bentley and a Beemer. Ooops.


----------



## Peacehavenboy (Jan 14, 2011)

Yeah I didn't expect that!...


----------



## keithmac (Mar 1, 2014)

It got it's arse kicked in the drag race, very surprised!.


----------



## GuiltySpark343 (Nov 26, 2014)

Outbraked as well!


----------



## Peacehavenboy (Jan 14, 2011)

Doh! It's gotta win something in this episode surely. .


----------



## LiamGTR (Nov 26, 2006)

Imagine the paintwork of the GTR after this episode! Hope the owner knows PW Pro haha!


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 8, 2014)

Oh man, I pity who's going to end up buying that car (after a wash and detail back at the dealer).


----------



## GuiltySpark343 (Nov 26, 2014)

"Yours is too dolce and gabana (referring to the Bentley), and yours is too poundland (referring to the GTR)"

Lol


----------



## twobadmice (Jul 2, 2013)

GTR was slowest in drag race and braking as James May was driving. Also shows why at least a stage 1 is good!


----------



## twobadmice (Jul 2, 2013)

For the basic price difference of BMW to GTR you get stage 4.5 and Alcon super kit.


----------



## Chronos (Dec 2, 2013)

GuiltySpark343 said:


> Wow. GTR got its ass handed to it by a heavy Bentley and a rear wheel drive BMW.
> Didn't see that coming. Looking forward to the excuses.


James may was driving, simple as that.. aka Captain Slow.. GTR lost the drag race and braking test, But easily won the salt mine race with the stig driving, enough said. 



IP Support said:


> Beaten in a drag race by a million tonne Bentley and a Beemer. Ooops.


See above post



Peacehavenboy said:


> Doh! It's gotta win something in this episode surely. .


It did, it won the salt mine race easily.. 



twobadmice said:


> GTR was slowest in drag race and braking as James May was driving


yup

On a side note, 3 great cars that took all all that battering and didnt have any issues...


----------



## Gavinsan (May 28, 2012)

Great episode. All 3 motors are fantastic in their own way:thumbsup:


----------



## r34mspec (May 30, 2007)

James may driving or not all he had to do is mash the pedal!!!
WTF just happened!!!


----------



## IP Support (Jan 31, 2011)

LOL. James May had nothing to do with losing the drag race or the brake test. Plant your foot hard. That's the whole point of launch control and ABS. The Bentley was my winner overall just because it was not really outclassed despite its preposterous weight and luxury.


----------



## Anders_R35 (Jul 20, 2011)

Ambient temp way too high (41C) ECU pulling timing loosing power. BMW's 4.2l engine probably runs less boost, less effected by the high temps.


----------



## twobadmice (Jul 2, 2013)

The BMW would definitely need the most tyres. 4wd all the time!


----------



## chazuk (Aug 29, 2006)

loses here as well 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XTCFb6V7oT0


----------



## stixGTR (Sep 24, 2013)

Wouldn't have been long before something broke internally on the GTR..... I did lol when they were talking about circuit boards and electrics ...... have they not heard about the stereo issues the GTR has ha ha ha


----------



## stixGTR (Sep 24, 2013)

But the way in went up that hill climb was awesome


----------



## r34mspec (May 30, 2007)

I honestly didn't think an m6 and a Bentley would do that to a gtr
What would 991 turbo do to it then!!


----------



## BigBen (Aug 18, 2012)

r34mspec said:


> James may driving or not all he had to do is mash the pedal!!!
> WTF just happened!!!


Watch it again. Watch CLOSELY!! You can see May waving the other 2 through 

Im saying this through Flu infected eyes but im sure thats what I just saw )


Someone please confirm?


----------



## Evo9lution (Aug 24, 2013)

I think it was a 1 mile drag race and over that distance the other two possibly would be ahead

All three cars did a great job tbh.


----------



## thistle (Oct 27, 2007)

Top Gear is setup of course, but the Bentley has the same engine, power, gearbox as my S8 but more weight. I think the S8 accelerates similar to my 2009 GTR standard. The GTR has an advantage tuned at higher speed or on a dry and smooth surface. On a rough or wet surface the GTR is honestly toast. I have not driven the newer GTR.


----------



## Neanderthal (Apr 5, 2013)

I bet the GTRs interior was rattling like a stone in a tin can by the end.


----------



## bfgriggers (Dec 5, 2014)

I wouldn't believe everything you see on top gear.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ECTT79sKLtQ


----------



## AdnanK (Jun 11, 2013)

bfgriggers said:


> I wouldn't believe everything you see on top gear.
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ECTT79sKLtQ


As fast as the GTR is, I don't think it could do that to an M6 on a roll, looks set up or the GTR got the jump.


----------



## LiamGTR (Nov 26, 2006)

Did they use a Spec V on Top Gear? I thought I saw the wheels


----------



## Tin (Aug 15, 2010)

LiamGTR said:


> Did they use a Spec V on Top Gear? I thought I saw the wheels


Looks like a TrackPack edition.. specV were only MY10s I think, and very limited numbers.


----------



## AndyE14 (Mar 22, 2010)

Given that the M6 is a full second slower 0-60 than a stock GTR with like for like launch control (allegedly not used for the m6) and also is speed limited at 160MPH which would surely impact the latter part of the drag, how could this be possible in a fair race?


----------



## jrattan (Oct 23, 2014)

I don't fully believe what top gear showed but each to their own. I know it's different in 'real life' but a quick google search and fastestlaps.com shows the following,

Bentley Continental Supersport
0-60mph: 3.7 secs
0-100mph: 8.7 secs
1/4 mile: 12.0 secs

BMW M6 Gran Coupe
0-60mph: 3.5 secs
0-100mph: 7.9 secs
1/4 mile: 11.7 secs @ 124mph

Nissan GTR (2012) and not the track edition used on top gear
0-60mph: 2.7 secs
0-100mph: 6.8 secs 
1/4 mile: 10.8 @ 124mph

Topgear needs to add drama and I think Jeremy has a huge influence over what happens. I'd still back the GTR. Also the BMW is limited to 155mph if they're showing 'stock' vehicles. If they're not... Then there's no competition and we all know how it'll end lol


----------



## paulmc (Oct 31, 2004)

The BM was always going to win. I owned a M5 with 560bhp (standard). On the small test track i run all my cars the M5 is as fast as my GTR on Stage 2 (around 590bhp) Given The M5 is 250kgs'ish heavier than the GTR it makes sence that it has over 560bhp, i reckon close on 600bhp??

The M6 is quicker then the M5 AND this one had the performance pack giving it 575bhp which I guess is way over 600bhp in real life.

Bit surprised the flying house beat it though. 520bhp and 2.5 tonnes, I wonder if VW understate their figures too?? 520bhp, 4WD and 2.5 tonnes, issue with the nissan??

Although i said above the BM should win it would only be by a nose or so not by a counrty mile and it should have deffo beat the Bentley. Strange one.

The launch is total rubbish on the BM, it never goes into launch mode when you want it and as you can see it just nails the read tyres. i expected launch to let some spin but keep you moving, it maybe does but it always felt like it just let all hell break loose. Good fun though

just blame James:chuckle:


----------



## Sukhy (Feb 17, 2004)

BigBen said:


> Watch it again. Watch CLOSELY!! You can see May waving the other 2 through
> 
> Im saying this through Flu infected eyes but im sure thats what I just saw )
> 
> ...


Yes I had noticed this also and put it into the other thread before reading it in here.


----------



## TREG (May 20, 2004)

jrattan said:


> I don't fully believe what top gear showed but each to their own. I know it's different in 'real life' but a quick google search and fastestlaps.com shows the following,
> 
> Bentley Continental Supersport
> 0-60mph: 3.7 secs
> ...





Those specs are actually closer to each other than I thought they would be.
I agree Topgear was staged but what a waste of time making the program if its can't be based on facts.


----------



## twobadmice (Jul 2, 2013)

Ive never been thrashed by any BMW - has anyone else?


----------



## Kadir (Mar 23, 2008)

I do like the M6 a lot. I like it even more because of its 4DR format.

But I found myself rooting for the GTR. Looked great in motion. I think the GTR looks better in motion than it does in still pictures.

This episode confirms what a good car the GTR is. Although for the members and owners here, I am sure that was not in any doubt anyway!


----------



## paulmc (Oct 31, 2004)

how many dry days do we get in the UK?? No point having 2WD. GTR wins even with 300bhp 80% of the time.

BMW are rumoured to be releasing the M5 & M6 with 4WD and more power, now that could be fun


----------



## its_lilz (Dec 11, 2014)

i found that my car attarcted much more attention, like its more famous today, thanks top gear!


----------



## scoooby slayer (Jun 13, 2009)

I've just actually watched top gear finally and the race result is as I suspected it would be, beyond 100 mph outright power will always win and the m6 has the most power and won


----------



## Chronos (Dec 2, 2013)

BigBen said:


> Watch it again. Watch CLOSELY!! You can see May waving the other 2 through
> Im saying this through Flu infected eyes but im sure thats what I just saw )
> Someone please confirm?





Sukhy said:


> Yes I had noticed this also and put it into the other thread before reading it in here.


----------



## Viper® (Oct 25, 2014)

But that off the line speed though, gets me hard every time

James also likes it
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P6mdFu67MP8

I had the same issue the first time. Even if you launch normal, you forget to shift into second and it bounces of the rev limiter :runaway:


----------



## scoooby slayer (Jun 13, 2009)

Lol At the gtr letting them win, past 100 mph ish sheer grunt takes over and the Bentley and bmw have more with there bigger capacity v8s


----------



## jrattan (Oct 23, 2014)

If this was a quarter mile, how does grunt overtake when upto 100mph its 1 second quicker? If it's 1 mile, the Beamer should not be going past 155mph


----------



## scoooby slayer (Jun 13, 2009)

jrattan said:


> If this was a quarter mile, how does grunt overtake when upto 100mph its 1 second quicker? If it's 1 mile, the Beamer should not be going past 155mph



I said ish maybe 120 mph I'm not sure the point is past a point grunt will take over and that's why the gtr lost, the limiter is obviously removed it's an unfair race if it isn't come on!

And that race is longer than 1/4 mile


----------



## Evo9lution (Aug 24, 2013)

The power in this instance is not massively relevant and the power to weight ratio is actually in the GTR's favour:
Conti GT V8 - 500BHP / 487ft/lbs - 2295kg - 218/212 per tonne
M6 GC - 552BHP / 501ft/lbs - 1850kg - 298/271 per tonne
MY14 GTR - 542BHP / 466ft/lbs - 1740kg - 311/268 per tonne

The GTR also has a better drag coefficient than the other two as well, so the outcome must be due to something else; gearing. The M6 has seven gears and the Conti has eight. The GTR has six gears and although the first three gears are quite short, the higher gears are more spaced than the shorter ratio gears in the other two. This allows them to utilise their power to a greater degree (lower mechanical-drag) at higher speeds and more than balances out the lower aero-drag and higher power-to-weight of the GTR. This can be seen with the M6's quarter mile results posted earlier. Although slower to the finish line, the terminal speed is the same which is indicative of greater acceleration at 400m. Add in another 1200m and it is entirely possible that the M6 would catch-up and pass the GTR. I also think that the limiter is raised with the performance pack which would stop it from topping out within the distance.

The way I see it, the M6 and Conti are basically drag cars that can also handle pretty well while the GTR is first and foremost a handling car that can also hold its own in a drag race. The results of the race over 1 mile and the hill climb reflect this.


----------



## scoooby slayer (Jun 13, 2009)

Power to weight becomes less and less relevant as the speed increases, the wind resistance will become huge and brute force in torque is needed hence the m6 won imo


----------



## Takamo (Oct 18, 2005)

The div who was driving the gtr drove like miss daisy, we all know that both of those other cars ain't got no chance from standing start in a drag shootout... Rolling yes I agree may be a good chance but in drag race no chance that was an obvious set up in my opinion.


----------



## New Reg (Jul 22, 2011)

r34mspec said:


> I honestly didn't think an m6 and a Bentley would do that to a gtr
> What would 991 turbo do to it then!!


This:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Agq4je0XICA

The GTR is in no way disgraced here. I think the Turbo S has the slightly better launch control system so it took the lead off the line and never gave it back. 0.4 seconds over a standing mile is hardly anything to hang your head in shame about.


----------



## S30 MSN (Dec 22, 2014)

The point re: the M6 being limited to 155mph, is not entirely true.

All high-end german cars are supposed part of the gentlemen's agreement to limit those capable of exceeding 155mph. It is the case for models like of a 335i/d, S5 etc. However this rule doesn't really seem to have filtered through to the boys at the M & RS divisions and AMG....lol.

I used to own an E46 M3 which I'd seen an indicated 160 before I approached traffic and backed off (could have put it down to speedo calibration at that speed but the 550i I was running with on the Autobahn at the time stopped pulling at 155 and I'd started to edge out). Also have a cousin who's new RS6 runs too 173 before the limiter kicks in.

The general opinion on the forums was that it's down to keeping the specialist customer happy (i.e. Mr Special in his F10 M5 wouldn't be too impressed if he had Mr Bloggs in his cheaper 535d snapping at his heals as both car sit on their limiters at 155mph on the German Autobahns.

So if the drag race was over a full mile Im not surprised the M6 GC won. It is a stunning looking thing and is probably quicker than a stock GTR. (obviously not off the line).

Either way, dont bother me as Im still on this forum as Im on the lookout for my first GTR..!


----------



## terry lloyd (Feb 12, 2014)

I think the heat was killing the GTR ( pulling timing ) - Noticed mine felt quite a bit slower in the summer months


----------



## Adamantium (Jun 24, 2002)

Does strike me as a lot of cry babies worrying about a staged race!


----------



## Hazza (Jun 2, 2011)

agreed. It lost - move on.


----------



## matthewk (Aug 22, 2013)

I don't care, I know I have an awesome machine.

That episode was really good, I enjoyed it very much.


----------



## w8pmc (Sep 16, 2010)

IP Support said:


> Beaten in a drag race by a million tonne Bentley and a Beemer. Ooops.


The winner was?? I have to be honest that i did have a slight grin on my face during this episode.

Kind of knew how it would play out though (braking surprised me a little though as expected the GT-R to just pip that). Once rolling a stock M5/M6 is a formidable motor & then some are lucky enough to have a little more poke in theirs


----------



## w8pmc (Sep 16, 2010)

S30 MSN said:


> The point re: the M6 being limited to 155mph, is not entirely true.
> 
> All high-end german cars are supposed part of the gentlemen's agreement to limit those capable of exceeding 155mph. It is the case for models like of a 335i/d, S5 etc. However this rule doesn't really seem to have filtered through to the boys at the M & RS divisions and AMG....lol.
> 
> ...


Correct, the 1st limiter on the M6 is set at 163/4mph (GPS speed), the 2nd limiter is 186mph & this can be coded out by a decent tuner or taken to BMW in Germany for enhancement as this is an option for M6's in Europe but not the UK. Also another limit of 180kph that's applied by BMW dealers when Winter tyres are fitted. Their is a final limiter at 199mph which is actually on one of the M-DCT transmission ECU's & that puppy is very hard to remove as has crazy levels of encryption.

My F10 M5 will have the final limiter removed within the next few weeks as the Stage 2 tune didn't have the delimiter code so i've got to wait a little longer


----------



## w8pmc (Sep 16, 2010)

jrattan said:


> I don't fully believe what top gear showed but each to their own. I know it's different in 'real life' but a quick google search and fastestlaps.com shows the following,
> 
> Bentley Continental Supersport
> 0-60mph: 3.7 secs
> ...


But look at the speed of the GT-R & M6 at the 1/4 mile, both at that distance doing the same speed, however the M6 will keep pulling like a train through the 1/4 mile & will be quicker to 150mph.

Mines tuned so not a fair compare but at 2800rpm i'm pulling 600lbsft with peak torque at 700lbsft so mid range is insane. That said it still wouldn't take a tuned GT-R off the line.

As per my post above, the true speed limiter is set at 163/4mph.


----------



## bfgriggers (Dec 5, 2014)

Regardless of what power and speed any m car is the gtr will always leave it for dust on the twisted or anything that doesn't involve a straight line! Job done!!


----------



## w8pmc (Sep 16, 2010)

bfgriggers said:


> Regardless of what power and speed any m car is the gtr will always leave it for dust on the twisted or anything that doesn't involve a straight line! Job done!!


I can understand why you'd want to believe that, but unfortunately you're a little wide of the mark. 

An easy glance at retrospective lap times would indicate the difference is very small on track with just a 9sec difference between the GT-R & the M5 (M6 is a tad quicker) round Nordschleife.

Having owned both i can concur that the GT-R stock will definitely take a stock M5/6 off the line & in certain weather conditions have an advantage (not as great as you'd think though), but on a like for like dry road & once rolling i'm afraid the margin of difference is very narrow indeed & as you saw on TG it would appear the M has slightly better brakes too. Also bear in mind that the GT-R in question was a MY14/ so power wise much closer, pit a stock M5/6 against a MY09/10 & i think you'll see my point. Still quicker off the line though so no argument from me on that score


----------



## Testa30 (Mar 17, 2014)

The m6 has more power and less transmission losses. Wouldn't surprise me if it's making 500+at the wheels


----------



## w8pmc (Sep 16, 2010)

Testa30 said:


> The m6 has more power and less transmission losses. Wouldn't surprise me if it's making 500+at the wheels


An excellent point & to be honest most are making far North of BMW's quoted crank outputs. Mine was dyno'd at just over 600bhp & stock it should have been around 560. Most have dyno'd between 580-610 so well above the expected stock figure.


----------



## JonnyGordon (Mar 28, 2013)

This is the state of the Bentley, which was apparently "in the best condition of the 3 cars" even though it's lost 50% of it's original value :runaway:
http://thesupercarkids.com/what-happened-after-top-gear-left-australia/


----------



## bfgriggers (Dec 5, 2014)

I don't think the m5 has anything to offer the GTR if im honest.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FjJSY0eZpHs
This comparison is done by someone that can actually drive lol. I think it would go pretty much the same way with the m6 also if tested exactly the same way but I may be wrong! The m6 may take it if you can find a long enough piece of straight road between corners.


----------



## DocT (Dec 17, 2014)

w8pmc said:


> I can understand why you'd want to believe that, but unfortunately you're a little wide of the mark.
> 
> An easy glance at retrospective lap times would indicate the difference is very small on track with just a 9sec difference between the GT-R & the M5 (M6 is a tad quicker) round Nordschleife.


Am I missing something or isn't the gap between F10 M5 and MY14 GTR around the Nordschleife 35 seconds or so?


----------



## harryturbo (Jan 24, 2004)

*ermmm*

this is quite a strange thread this,three jorno's in cars ! we all all know its down to driver skill the only true way of knowing is same driver same track ,say what you like about gg's torque , driver ability is KING


----------



## TREG (May 20, 2004)

w8pmc said:


> An easy glance at retrospective lap times would indicate the difference is very small on track with just a 9sec difference between the GT-R & the M5 (M6 is a tad quicker) round Nordschleife.





Even if it is just 9 seconds difference, 9 seconds is a lot of ground to make up:wavey:


----------



## stixGTR (Sep 24, 2013)

harryturbo said:


> this is quite a strange thread this,three jorno's in cars ! we all all know its down to driver skill the only true way of knowing is same driver same track ,say what you like about gg's torque , driver ability is KING


Agreed!!

I can kick my wife's ass on an A road driving my diesel mondeo when she's driving the GTR...... My balls are definitely bigger than hers, ad last time I checked she never had any :chuckle::runaway:


----------



## stixGTR (Sep 24, 2013)

TREG said:


> Even if it is just 9 seconds difference, 9 seconds is a lot of ground to make up:wavey:


Absolutely....... 9 seconds on track = [email protected]#king loads


----------



## w8pmc (Sep 16, 2010)

DocT said:


> Am I missing something or isn't the gap between F10 M5 and MY14 GTR around the Nordschleife 35 seconds or so?


You're comparing a BTG time for the GT-R against a full lap for the M5. It's 11 secs according to Fastestlaps (7:55 for the F10 M5 & 7:44 for the GT-R). That's a MY09/10 GT-R vs standard F10 M5. Can't see data for the M6GC (CP) but it will be quicker as is lighter & more powerful, same of course applies to the MY14 GT-R.

Must have read it wrong last night as was sure the gap was 9 secs but 11 it is.

The M5 (CP) is a sec quicker.

I never got the chance to drive my Stage 4.25 GT-R round Nordschleife so can't comment head to head as i have taken my M5 round, but i did drive other tracks & i'd always expect to the GT-R to have the edge.

The only point i was making was directed at the fanbois who've never owned/driven an M5/6 & who naturally think the GT-R is the fastest car on the planet & therefore unbeatable, so the whole TG episode must have been staged. As i know from personal experience having owned both cars, the difference in performance is marginal on road & track & whilst rolling the M5/6 would be quicker.

Another example is last year at Spa Francorchamps, my M5 was stock at that event & my old GT-R (SVM Stage 4.25) was also there with us. My best lap was a 3:04 & the GT-R got a 2:59. To put that into perspective we're talking stock vs tuned & my old GT-R has many upgrades over & above pure power as has uprated brakes, ARB's & i believe shocks, it was also my 1st time round Spa in my M5 & was only her 2nd time on track. Lastly i was also nursing my front tyres so although i was pushing on, the car & driver had more to give.

I'm not saying i could have quite matched the 2:59 but could certainly have got closer. We'll both be returning in October & mine's now a Stage 2 & will have aftermarket Pads so will be interesting to see the outcome.


----------



## w8pmc (Sep 16, 2010)

TREG said:


> Even if it is just 9 seconds difference, 9 seconds is a lot of ground to make up:wavey:


Around a full lap of the Nordschleife i don't think you'll find that 9 seconds (although i was wrong as it's actually 11) is anything more than a sneeze.

The difference in time between a 2011 & 2013 GT-R around a full lap of Nordschleife is about the same:wavey:


----------



## TREG (May 20, 2004)

w8pmc said:


> Around a full lap of the Nordschleife i don't think you'll find that 9 seconds (although i was wrong as it's actually 11) is anything more than a sneeze.
> 
> The difference in time between a 2011 & 2013 GT-R around a full lap of Nordschleife is about the same:wavey:




11 seconds is a huge gap to make up and would take a lot to make up:wavey:


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

TREG said:


> 11 seconds is a huge gap to make up and would take a lot to make up:wavey:


is the BMW limited to 155mph?


----------



## w8pmc (Sep 16, 2010)

TREG said:


> 11 seconds is a huge gap to make up and would take a lot to make up:wavey:


Have you ever driven around Nordschleife? It's a tiny difference around such a vast circuit & as i say is the same difference between a GT-R MY11 & MY13 around there

Just like 4 seconds around Spa is a tiny difference when discussing road cars. Totally agree that at Competition levels it's a big difference, but for road cars it's background noise.

Hey ho though, like i've clearly pointed out the GT-R is indeed quicker & no argument from me on that point, more so that for a car so revered it's quite an accomplishment that a 2 ton 4dr saloon can get within spitting distance & in certain scenarios be quicker.

Mook, the actual limiter is in reality set at 163/4 mph (gps speed).


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

w8pmc said:


> Have you ever driven around Nordschleife? It's a tiny difference around such a vast circuit & as i say is the same difference between a GT-R MY11 & MY13 around there
> 
> Just like 4 seconds around Spa is a tiny difference when discussing road cars. Totally agree that at Competition levels it's a big difference, but for road cars it's background noise.
> 
> ...


so it'll be bouncing off that on the straight whilst the GTR pushes through to close to 200?


----------



## TREG (May 20, 2004)

w8pmc said:


> Have you ever driven around Nordschleife?




That really has nothing to do with it, my point was 11 seconds was a huge gap to make up between 2 pro drivers.


----------



## TREG (May 20, 2004)

Mookistar said:


> is the BMW limited to 155mph?




That's what BMW state, but some owners claim they have had more


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

TREG said:


> That's what BMW state, but some owners claim they have had more


my point being, how much alone is made up on the straight with that 30mph advantage?


----------



## TREG (May 20, 2004)

Mookistar said:


> my point being, how much alone is made up on the straight with that 30mph advantage?



It would need to be quite a decent straight to catch up, but if it was then yes it would be enough.

But in reality most tracks and roads have corners which would mean there would be less of a chance for the Bmw to pull away.


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

Tell any racer 4 seconds or 9 seconds is nothing on a lap and you'll be laughed at! Sorry chap, huge.

Is it just me or is the Beemer a very boring car to look at too? Of the three it's the one I definitely wouldn't touch. Rather liked the Bentley.:chuckle:


----------



## scoooby slayer (Jun 13, 2009)

its plain to see the bias in this thread, the m6 is faster in a mile simple as that, no one has mentioned stig driving only the gtr for the circuit race ? how was that fair ? lol 

I bet on the m6 forum there up in arms as its not fair as stig should of drove the m6 aswell :chuckle:

the m6 has a bigger engine with more power and torque of coarse its faster over a mile, if it wasn't theres something wrong imo. 


I thought the average age on this forum was around 30 not 13 lmao


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

TREG said:


> It would need to be quite a decent straight to catch up, but if it was then yes it would be enough.
> 
> But in reality most tracks and roads have corners which would mean there would be less of a chance for the Bmw to pull away.


best part of 1.5 miles on the Ring.


----------



## TREG (May 20, 2004)

Mookistar said:


> best part of 1.5 miles on the Ring.



So what does the M6 manage to get round the ring in?:chuckle::chuckle:opcorn:


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

sorry, I'm getting lost here. Wasn't it 11 seconds slower?


----------



## TREG (May 20, 2004)

Mookistar said:


> sorry, I'm getting lost here. Wasn't it 11 seconds slower?




Exactly!! (Added a smiley on my comment Mook!!)

The M6 is fast in a line but as soon as corners are involved the 35 makes up the difference:chuckle:


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

TREG said:


> Exactly!! (Added a smiley on my comment Mook!!)
> 
> The M6 is fast in a line but as soon as corners are involved the 35 makes up the difference:chuckle:


That was MY point, the 35 has an speed advantage on the back straight, so most of those 11 seconds could be lost there


----------



## scoooby slayer (Jun 13, 2009)

surely if theres points where the m6 would be on speed limiter around nurburg then they would remove the limiter for the run, the times are meaningless if they don't imo


----------



## JohnE90M3 (May 31, 2010)

tonigmr2 said:


> Tell any racer 4 seconds or 9 seconds is nothing on a lap and you'll be laughed at! Sorry chap, huge.
> 
> Is it just me or is the Beemer a very boring car to look at too? Of the three it's the one I definitely wouldn't touch. Rather liked the Bentley.:chuckle:


Here is the one I have had for a while.GT Speed V8 525BHP.
But my M6 GC CP is quicker and handles much better.:chuckle:


----------



## OldBob (Oct 18, 2010)

DocT said:


> Am I missing something or isn't the gap between F10 M5 and MY14 GTR around the Nordschleife *35 seconds or so*?


Did everyone simply ignore this in their arguments?

Off the line and to around 120 a GTR will leave an M6 easily. Beyond that the M6 will pull it back and overtake
Round any track the GTR will murder it.

why the difficulty in accepting this?


----------



## jimmybrock (Jul 19, 2014)

looking at the Cd of each car (apologise if this is incorrect)

M6 is .33

GTR .26 (My 12) 

That is quite a difference


----------



## JohnE90M3 (May 31, 2010)

OldBob said:


> Did everyone simply ignore this in their arguments?
> 
> Off the line and to around 120 a GTR will leave an M6 easily. Beyond that the M6 will pull it back and overtake
> Round any track the GTR will murder it.
> ...


Off the line Yes, after that in a straight line NO.

To stock cars on a moving start : https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XTCFb6V7oT0

Not edited or faked, NOT Comp Pack M6 ................interesting.


----------



## TREG (May 20, 2004)

JohnE90M3 said:


> Off the line Yes, after that in a straight line NO.
> 
> To stock cars on a moving start : https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XTCFb6V7oT0
> 
> Not edited or faked, NOT Comp Pack M6 ................interesting.




But that really is the point most races and track days are not over a long straight they involve bends and corners.

We can see the M6 is a faster car over 120mph but the point is do you need the power at that point or from 0-120mph?

Imho a faster car from 0-120mph is much more useable:wavey:


----------



## Evo9lution (Aug 24, 2013)

Mookistar said:


> my point being, how much alone is made up on the straight with that 30mph advantage?


Not much, a couple of seconds or so as it's not a 30mph advantage for the whole straight and the GTR would have covered part of the straight more slowly than the M6 (theoretically of course)


----------



## OldBob (Oct 18, 2010)

JohnE90M3 said:


> Off the line Yes, after that in a straight line NO.
> 
> To stock cars on a moving start : https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XTCFb6V7oT0
> 
> Not edited or faked, NOT Comp Pack M6 ................interesting.


Yes i get what you are saying but you miss my point.The gtr is faster on a standing quarter mile than the m6 isnt it? At least the stats suggest around 10.8 or so with trap 124 or so, cf the m6 around 11.6 with a similar trap. Thereafter the m6 will pull it back and overtake -ok i think we all get that.
however For the qtr though the m6 is toast and its that qtr that is significant on tracks and roads other than a long straight motorway or autobahn...ie who really cares about the race to top speed up to a mile? Its a bit irrelevant really. Re the ring for eg Other than toe to toe on dottinger the m6 would be lost everywhere else.

Re that vid remeber these cars are doing a ton from standing in 7 seconds or so. The time it takes for the m6 to start to pull is 20 plus seconds from a 50 or so roll ie well into the ton fifty plus area. Who cares if one can get from that to 200 quicker in in reality.


----------



## DocT (Dec 17, 2014)

w8pmc said:


> You're comparing a BTG time for the GT-R against a full lap for the M5. It's 11 secs according to Fastestlaps (7:55 for the F10 M5 & 7:44 for the GT-R). That's a MY09/10 GT-R vs standard F10 M5. Can't see data for the M6GC (CP) but it will be quicker as is lighter & more powerful, same of course applies to the MY14 GT-R.


I'm not a fanboy by any means as I don't even have a GTR yet but just questioning the facts.

It seems a little unfair to compare a 08/09 GTR (7.44) to a 2011 M5. In 08 the E60 M5 was still around which did the Nordschleife in 8.15+.

A 2011 GTR did the Nordschleife full lap in 7.24 and the 2011 M5 in 7.55. The gap is 31 seconds. The MY14 GTR has moved on again where as the MY14 M5 hasn't so the gap is now around 36 seconds. 

I think the M5 is a great car and the performance is outstanding, I've driven one on the Autobahn and I couldn't think of a better car for that kind of quick continent crossing.


----------



## Clogger (Sep 15, 2014)

So to summarise;

0-60mph = GTR Wins
0-120mph = GTR Wins
1/4 mile (the standard) = GTR wins
Ring time or any other track = GTR Wins 
V-Max = GTR wins
Wet conditions = GTR wins

1 mile drag = M6 wins. 

I will stick with a GTR I think !!:chuckle:


----------



## Evo9lution (Aug 24, 2013)

DocT said:


> It seems a little unfair to compare a 08/09 GTR (7.44) to a 2011 M5. In 08 the E60 M5 was still around which did the Nordschleife in 8.15+.


Just a quick EFA, the '08 GTR got 7'44 in the first run in sub-optimal conditions. A later run saw it get 7'26.7 (Nordschleife lap records - FastestLaps.com)


----------



## JohnE90M3 (May 31, 2010)

TREG said:


> But that really is the point most races and track days are not over a long straight they involve bends and corners.
> 
> We can see the M6 is a faster car over 120mph but the point is do you need the power at that point or from 0-120mph?
> 
> Imho a faster car from 0-120mph is much more useable:wavey:


I do agree, not much point, especially for road use, it's horses for courses really, some love the "out and out" power of the GTR, and others like myself like power with "comfort"

Must be getting old.:chuckle:


----------



## w8pmc (Sep 16, 2010)

TREG said:


> So what does the M6 manage to get round the ring in?:chuckle::chuckle:opcorn:


It appears to be 8:01 for the M6 but seems odd as if correct, the M5 is quicker round the Nordschleife than the M6 which surprises me.

Point has been made about a 1.5 mile straight where a stock M6 would be 30mph slower which could easily cause the gap but I've no idea & knowing what Nissan throw at the sacred lap time I only used it as a comparative to demonstrate that all told the difference is very narrow.

Owned both & tracked both & my preference is clear but even comparing a 2 ton saloon car, albeit a very quick one with the mighty GT-R is testament to how right BMW got the M5/6 in the performance stakes. Not a match but certainly a worthy adversary & all delivered in a very different package

Regardless of my preference, they're both great cars & I also had a strange lust after that Yellow Cont.


----------



## w8pmc (Sep 16, 2010)

Evo9lution said:


> Just a quick EFA, the '08 GTR got 7'44 in the first run in sub-optimal conditions. A later run saw it get 7'26.7 (Nordschleife lap records - FastestLaps.com)


Apologies as it looks like I may have been confusing some timing data. That said, the list you reference does not actually tally with that same sites own individual times which is weird, however I was mistaken in the gap between the M5 & later R35's


----------



## Evo9lution (Aug 24, 2013)

w8pmc said:


> Apologies as it looks like I may have been confusing some timing data. That said, the list you reference does not actually tally with that same sites own individual times which is weird, however I was mistaken in the gap between the M5 & later R35's


No worries fella. Tbh, my point was as much as there hasn't even been a 30 second reduction in time between the '08 GTR and the NISMO, let alone the '08 & '11 GTRs. The M6 is a mighty impressive car though and isn't as track focussed as the GTR so it's unlikely to get as quick a time but anything sub-8 minutes is very fast :thumbsup:


----------



## bones (Jun 7, 2012)

w8pmc said:


> Apologies as it looks like I may have been confusing some timing data. That said, the list you reference does not actually tally with that same sites own individual times which is weird, however I was mistaken in the gap between the M5 & later R35's


You haven't been for a curry for ages.


----------

